# Back Country Horsemen



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I'm hit and miss with the local chapter. I help them out on work projects a couple times a year and join them for the occasional ride. But rarely go to their monthly meetings.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I belong to the local chapter of the New York state council it is fun I have not ridden with them yet but I plan to once the weather gets better


----------



## TrailheadSupply (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm the President of the Flathead Chapter in Montana


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Not a trail rider, but I send them some cash occasionally to help their cause. I believe they are doing good work and want open spaces for horsemen in the future.


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a member of Back Country Horsemen on Washington and used to serve on the state board. I think BCH is a great group that does a lot of good. Love all of the dutch oven dinners and cooking as well!


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Im really trying to get up to the campsite for this summer sometime but will require a lot of planning and borrowing on my part. I like what they do and I'd like to ride with a group of like minded people.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I say do it!
My mentor as a teenager riding colts was a packer that helped start the "Top of the State Unit" in CA. A great bunch of people, they were very involved in the community and educating. The rides/trips were fun!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

I belong to BCH of Oregon. The chapter I'm in consists of myself, my sister-in-law and one other lady friend. Oregon Equestrian Trails is very active in my area and most people here don't see the need to join two similar organizations. So we limp along and pay our dues every year!

There are several very active BCHO chapters throughout the state. It's a great organization.

Where, generally, are you located?


----------

